# zeiss filters



## RAKAMRAK (Nov 20, 2013)

I was reading about the new zeiss lens and this question came to my mind - what about zeiss filters? Do they make filters? So I searched their website and yes they do. So I have a questions for you guys have any of you used zeiss filters ever - specially the CPL? I always read good things about B+W filters from all of you, what about zeiss filters? anyone?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 20, 2013)

No idea on the Zeiss CPL, but based on their published transmission curves for UV filters, I'd take B+W over Zeiss. In one sense, the Zeiss is 'better' - it blocks all UV light, whereas the B+W passes some UV light at wavelengths just shy of visible. But dSLRs don't detect UV light anyway, and the Zeiss is actually cutting out a bit more of the visible blue spectrum (which is where dSLR sensors are already least sensitive).


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Nov 20, 2013)

That is good to know. As always Mr. Neuro thanks for the help.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 20, 2013)

The only CIR-PL tests I've ever seen were on Lenstip.com, but no Zeiss filters were tested:

http://www.lenstip.com/115.1-article-Polarizing_filters_test.html
and the supplement:
http://www.lenstip.com/119.1-article-Polarizing_filters_test_-_supplement.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 20, 2013)

Actually, Zeiss glass is used in B&W and in Heliopan Filters.

Its a bit roundabout, Zeiss owns Schott which sells filter glass to the two companies. Its not clear if Zeiss also uses glass from Schott, but Schott is very big in the glass business.


http://www.photofilter.com/helio1.htm


----------

